# A quoi sert la mémoire cache du disque dur ?



## Anar (12 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous.

Je veux remplacer mon DD 250 G, je n'ai plus beaucoup de place, je vais donc acheter un 500 G. (MacBook Unibody 2008)

J'hésite entre un 5400 tours 8 gigas de cache, et un autre 7200 tours 16 gigas de cache, forcément plus cher.

Bon, je sais que les 7200 tours consomment plus d'énergie, et donc la batterie tient moins longtemps, et sont sensés être plus rapides. Je dis bien "sensés" car j'ai lu quelques posts sur ce forum de gens qui déconseillaient les 7200 car en fait selon ça n'allait pas vraiment plus vite, ça ne valait pas le coup (coût).

Donc ma question est : A quoi sert exactement la mémoire cache du DD ? Je veux dire, je sais ce qu'est une mémoire cache dans un ordinateur mais jusqu'ici je ne la configurais que dans la RAM (je suis un récent souitcheur).

Entre 8 et 16 Gigas de tampon dans un DD, y a vraiment une différence ? Si oui laquelle ?

Merci à tous


----------



## Anar (14 Septembre 2009)

Up !!


----------



## SexMagik (14 Septembre 2009)

C' est la quantité de mémoire embarquée sur le disque dur. La mémoire cache permet de conserver les données auxquelles le disque accède le plus souvent afin d'améliorer les performances globales.

(Trouvé sur google hein 

Pour l' info, un 7200 rpm ne fait pas forcement fondre ton autonomie, j' ai un WD Scorpio Black 7200 rpm, et je n' ai pas du tout perçu de changement d' autonomie.

En vitesse, le Mac s' allume plus vite, et les gros softs genre Photoshop se lancent plus vite. A toi de voir ce qui peut convenir suivant ton utilisation en sachant que si tu te contentes d' internet, msn et autres taches peu gourmandes, il est vrai que l' achat d' un 7200 rpm n' est pas forcement necessaire.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Septembre 2009)

C'est la mémoire qui sert à faire des cachotteries  

En fait, ce ne sont pas 8 et 16 Go de cache, mais Mo. 

Souvent, je compare la mémoire cache à un prof qui te dicte en cours :

Il y à l'élève qui est constamment en train de demander ce que le prof à dicté. La mémoire dans laquelle il met ce qu'il doit écrire est très petite (en plus d'être bloquée dans certains cas particulièrement désespérants) -- Cet élève là à peux de mémoire cache. 

Son collègue de droite lui, à 16 Mo de cache, il est capable d'écrire la phrase d'avant tout en retenant ce que le prof est en train de lui dicter.... et il à même le temps de se rouler les pouces de temps en temps.


----------



## Anar (14 Septembre 2009)

Merci à vous deux.

En fait, je sais ce qu'est la mémoire tampon, ma question est : vais-je vraiment gagner en performances avec un DD 16 Mo de cache par rapport à un DD 8 Mo de cache sur mon Unibody ?

Ca vaut l'investissement ?


----------



## pickwick (14 Septembre 2009)

C'est plus une histoire de budget et de satisfaction personnelle à mon avis... Qu'un visible gain de performances.


----------



## Steph-24 (15 Septembre 2009)

La différence la plus visible est celle entre un 5400 tours et un 7200 tours. Encore faut-il bien comparer les modèles pour prendre un bon 7200 tours.


----------

